# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > محیط توسعه (IDE) دلفی > خبر: دانلود Delphi XE7

## hp1361

سلام به همه دوستان

نسخه جدید دلفی رو میتونید از لینک زیر دانلود کنید

http://altd.embarcadero.com/download...er_xe7_win.iso

موفق باشیم

----------


## nice boy

نسخه جدید امروز به طور رسمی منتشر شد
لیست تغییرات و امکانات در آدرس زیر هست
http://www.embarcadero.com/products/...udio/whats-new

http://www.embarcadero.com/products/rad-studio

----------


## nice boy

فیلم هایی که مربوط به نسخه جدید هست رو می تونید در مسیر زیر ببینید
http://www.embarcadero.com/products/.../product-demos

یکی از قابلیتهای جدید FireUI نام داره
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QOfm...-WlJ-IVBzPhbgA

----------


## sajioo

دوستان فارسی نویسی برای نسخه های موبایل درست شده؟کسی اطلاع داره؟

----------


## Delphi 2010

دوستان تو این بند خبر توزیع نسخه XE7 نوشته RTL هم پیشرفت داشته

Other RAD Studio XE7 enhancements include: Object Pascal Language enhancements; RTL enhancements; database and FireDAC enhancements; new PAServer manager; and FireMonkey enhancements.

----------


## BORHAN TEC

یکی از قابلیتهای خیلی خوبی که اضافه شده IBLite هست که در درون FireDAC قرار گرفته و برای توزیع این برنامه های پایگاه داده ای دیگه نیازی نیست که درایور اضافه ای رو عرضه کنیم. خوبیش اینه که تمام پلتفرمها رو ساپورت می کنه و مبتنی بر Interbase هست.
یکی از موارد خوبی که به کامپایلر اضافه شده اینه که کار با آرایه ها خیلی راحت شده:
var  A: array of integer;
  B: TBytes = [1,2,3,4]; //Initialization can be done from declaration
begin
  ...
  A:=[1,2,3]; // assignation using constant array
  A:=A+[4,5]; // addition - A will become [1,2,3,4,5]
  ...
end;


var
  A: array of integer;
begin
  ...
  A:=[1,2,3,4];
  Insert(5,A,2); // A will become [1,2,5,3,4]
  ...
end;


var
  A: array of integer;
begin
  ...
  A:=[1,2,3,4];
  Delete(A,1,2); //A will become [1,4]
  ...
end;


  A := Concat([1,2,3],[4,5,6]); //A will become [1,2,3,4,5,6]
ویژگی های متعددی هم به RTL اضافه شده که موارد مربوط به برنامه نویسی پارالل و استفاده همزمان از تمامی Core های CPU بیشتر از بقیه به چشم میاد.

----------


## hp1361

سلام

آقا شاهین توی فروم های انگلیسی در خصوص برنامه نویسی پارالل (System.Threading) که در XE7 اضافه شده و مقایسه اون با Omnithreadlibrary چیزهایی نوشته بود. آیا در این خصوص مطالعه ای داشتید که بشه به زبان ساده برای ما هم بنویسید

ممنون

----------


## BORHAN TEC

> آقا شاهین توی فروم های انگلیسی در خصوص برنامه نویسی پارالل (System.Threading) که در XE7 اضافه شده و مقایسه اون با Omnithreadlibrary چیزهایی نوشته بود. آیا در این خصوص مطالعه ای داشتید که بشه به زبان ساده برای ما هم بنویسید


هنوز اطلاعات خیلی دقیقی در رابطه با مقایسه این دو ندارم و باید منتظر بمونیم تا اطلاعات تکمیلی تر در این خصوص منتشر بشه.



> _و مقایسه اون با Omnithreadlibrary چیزهایی نوشته بود_


اگه امکان داره لینکهای مربوطه رو برام بفرستید.

----------


## hp1361

سلام

مقایسه بصورت یک مقاله نبود بلکه در حد صحبت دو کاربر. بخاطر همین از شما خاستم مفصل توضیح بدید.




> Why not use Omnithreadlibrary instead. It has been around for quite some time, it is reliable and free. I even suspect that Delphi unit system.threading is a copycat of Omnithreadlibrary.





> The Omnithreadlibrary is a complex threading framework, but amazingly easy to use. At least for me it's not worth to use it, because the most threading jobs I have to solve could be done in a simple way.





> The unit System.Threading is far away to be a "copycat" of Omnithreadlibrary. Also the unit System.Threading contains only the parallel computing class and all needed classes to get this feature work. Maybe an intresting part is the class TThreadPool. It should be possible to use it independent from the parallel stuff. The unit System.Threading is very intresting and it was already anounced, the unit could be used on all platforms like Windows, OS X and the mobile platforms like Android.
> 
> Under the line the new parallel stuff from XE7 is an absolute nice feature.

----------


## mehdinatalia

> دوستان فارسی نویسی برای نسخه های موبایل درست شده؟کسی اطلاع داره؟


نه متاسفانه این مشکل تو این نسخه هم حل نشده ولی در صحبتی که با آقای Marco Contau داشتم ایشون گفتند که دارن روی این موضوع کار می کنن ظاهرا امکان Bidimode برای فایرمانکی روی همه پلتفرم ها کار نمی کنه و دارن روی مشکلاتش کار می کنن.

----------


## nice boy

این هم اولین وبینار در مورد XE7
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gaFb6...ature=youtu.be

----------


## joker

> آیا واقعا این موضوع به تحریم ها ربط داره؟
> چرا پس گوگل مارو تحریم نمی کنه؟
> نمی دونم


چون از نظر اونها کاربران فارسی زبان مخصوصا ایران در لیست تحریمها هست و قاعدتا نمیتونن از فارسی زبانها پووول بگیریند دلیلی نمیبینند وقت بزارن فارسی هم اضافه کنند
در مورد گوگل هم که بخش مربوط به برنامه نویسیش هنوز ip های ایران تحریم هستند
https://*code.google.com
*

----------


## arkia

دو جهته بودن متن فقط به زبان فارسی منتهی نمیشه که میگید چون با ایرانی ها مشکل دارند این امکان رو قرار نمیدند...
ما این همه زبان Bidi تو جهان داریم:
Arabic is spoken mainly in Algeria, Bahrain, Egypt, Iraq, Israel, Jordan, Kuwait, Lebanon, Libya, Morocco, Oman, Qatar, Saudi Arabia, Sudan, Syria, Tunisia, United Arab Emirates, and Yemen. Urdu is spoken mainly in Pakistan. Farsi is spoken mainly in Iran. Hebrew is spoken mainly in Israel, and Yiddish is spoken mainly in Israel, Europe, and North America.

----------


## saied685

سلام.
من دلفی xe7 رونصب کردم
 از سافت گذر دانلودش کردم ...  بعد از اعمال کرک ، این پیغام داد
error.PNG
 این چیه؟چرا این پیغام میده ...تووی نت نگاه کردم ، دیدم چند نفر دیگه هم همین مشکل داشتن ولی نتونستن رفع بکنن ... لطفأ کمکم کنید

----------


## h_mohamadi

> سلام.
> من دلفی xe7 رونصب کردم
>  از سافت گذر دانلودش کردم ...  بعد از اعمال کرک ، این پیغام داد
> error.PNG
>  این چیه؟چرا این پیغام میده ...تووی نت نگاه کردم ، دیدم چند نفر دیگه هم همین مشکل داشتن ولی نتونستن رفع بکنن ... لطفأ کمکم کنید


سلام من هم همین مشکل را دارم باید چیکار کنم؟؟؟

----------


## h_mohamadi

> سلام من هم همین مشکل را دارم باید چیکار کنم؟؟؟


دوستان من پچ را پیدا کردم به علت اینکه قرار دادن آن در سایت مجاز نیست هر کسی خواست پیغام بدهد

----------


## یوسف زالی

این لینک تست شده و کار کرد.
http://downloadly.ir/software/progra...ro-rad-studio/

اون ارور رو من هم داشتم، با لینکی که گذاشتم دانلود کنید و با برنامه درون فولدر Keygen and Patch برنامه رو کرک کنید.
در ویندوز 8 بهتره که DEP رو خاموش کنید.

----------


## areza_man

از دوستان ممنون میشم توضیح کوتاهی در خصوص امکانات این نسخه ، و فرق اون با نسخه xe6 بهمون دهند

با تشکر

مجله اینترنتی پامپا

----------


## saied685

> این لینک تست شده و کار کرد.
> http://downloadly.ir/software/progra...ro-rad-studio/
> 
> اون ارور رو من هم داشتم، با لینکی که گذاشتم دانلود کنید و با برنامه درون فولدر Keygen and Patch برنامه رو کرک کنید.
> در ویندوز 8 بهتره که DEP رو خاموش کنید.


داداش کدوم رو دانلود کردی که رووی ویندوز 8 جواب داده ؟ اون کرک مربوطه به xe6.1 یا کرک مربوط به xe7.1 ؟ نسخه دلفی بنده xe7  هستش.

----------


## یوسف زالی

XE7 رو بعلاوه کرک هاش در خود داره.
کلا هم IDE رو و هم کرکش رو از همین لینک دریافت کنید.

----------


## saied685

> XE7 رو بعلاوه کرک هاش در خود داره.
> کلا هم IDE رو و هم کرکش رو از همین لینک دریافت کنید.


داداش ...باز همون آش و همون کاسه
همون پیغام روداد

----------


## welcome2itinfo

با سلام . من بعد از 3 روز وقت برای دانلود xe7 حالا که می خوام نصب کنم ، فایل iso رو که باز میکنم و 3 گزینه نصب xe7 و installation note   و exit  میاد ، هرچه قدر گزینه install رو میزنم اصلا هیچ اتفاقی صورت نمی گیرد ! چه کار کنم تا نصبش کنم ؟  خواهشا سریعا جواب بدید چون احتیاج دارم .
در ضمن ویندوز من 8 هستش و  از soft 98 دانلود کردم.

----------


## mahdi.sagga

سلا خدمت همه دوستان منم به مشکل runtime  error 216 برخورد کردم لینک http://downloadly.ir/software/progra...ro-rad-studio/ رو هم امتحان کردم ولی درست نشد چی کارش کنم help me؟ :ناراحت:

----------


## user10

سلام من روی win7 32bit نصب کردم مشکلی نداره البته از سایت Soft98.iR  دانلود گردم

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

با سلام به دوستان 
این ورژن از دلفی عیب بسیار بزرگی که دارد اینکه شما اگر دوتا یا بیشتر form داشته باشی نمی تونی از دستور show استفاده کنی چون جواب نمی دهد اما در xe5 , 6 جواب می ده نمی دونم چرا

----------


## user10

سلام شازده .پس كركش كو ؟

----------


## djafar

من مشکل  error 216 رو دارم اخرش باید چکار کرد :گریه:  :گریه:  :گریه:  :گریه:  :گریه: 
ویندوز 8.1 64 بیتی هست سیستم من

----------


## delphitor

سلام بچه ها منم با کرکش مشکل داشتم ولی این سایت مشکلو حل کرد:
http://delphiworld.blogfa.com/post-167.aspx

----------


## Mahmood_M

از کاربران قدیمی انتظار میره قوانین سایت رو مطالعه و اجرا کنند
فکر نمی کنم نیاز به توضیح بیشتری باشه !

----------

